

Face.com Free Detect Faces in Pictures Alternative - roblesjm
http://signup.face-alt.org/

======
roblesjm
\- Only detect faces \- OpenCV implementation HaarClassifierCascade (initial)
\- REST service \- NO Business Model (PayPal donate for maintenance) \- GPL
code in GitHub \- Feel free to parcipate

~~~
aeurielesn
\- Typo: "patners"

------
JWhiteaker
Is this just for face detection or for face recognition as well?

Face detection is a pretty much solved problem IMO and running OpenCV locally
is a simple enough solution.

What I will miss about face.com is the face recognition. It was state of the
art, lightning fast, and free. The eigenfaces implementation in OpenCV doesn't
even come close.

------
pooriaazimi
I don't get the title... I know what it is (it was mentioned on the other
topic about face.com shutting down free API), but the title of this submission
doesn't make any sense to me. I read it maybe five times and still can't
understand what it means.

~~~
droob
I've been staring at it for a while and the best I can do is: 'Face.com: Free
"Detect Faces in Pictures" Alternative', which is still a barely-syntactical
Markov chain of press release words.

~~~
roblesjm
+1, but I can't change it now

